# Quilted Maple + Dye + Skull = Awesome



## RogerC (Mar 8, 2018)

I had carved a skull out of Spalted Maple that was sitting on the shelf waiting to be part of a project when I started working this Maple I thought it would be a good fit. The Maple had nice quilting I had purchased it over 10 years ago and got a good deal because the figure didn't go across the board completely but for a cane it would work. The best figure I didn't want to lose by cutting it into a traditional width cane. So I kept it wide and thought of a design that could work with kind of a tuxedo with collar and the skull that was sitting around.

Now that it was going to be paired with a skull I figured that I couldn’t go wrong with a deep red dye to enhance the quilted figure. I started by mixing up a red and then adding some black to it which turned out like a dark purple when applied, I had planned on sanding most of this away leaving area where the wood fibers absorbed more retaining some. Then mixed up some red and applied it, and started the finishing.

After applying some coats of lacquer and sanding it flat I wasn’t happy with the color, I sanded a little bit more mixed a deeper red applied it and then two coats a day until I had 10 coats. I still need to rub it out but it needs to cure for a couple of weeks but the last coat flowed on pretty good so I photographed it. Hopefully I won’t mess up the final rubbing out but here it is now in case I do.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2018)

Just stunning Roger! Your talent and vision amaze me!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jasonb (Mar 8, 2018)

That has to be one of the coolest canes I have ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2018)

Makes me want to develop a limp just so I could be seen with that cane!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 8, 2018)

There needs to be an emoji for 'over the top'. That is just awesome and makes my VA issued cane look boring. Wait, it already looks boring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 8, 2018)

With a cane like that I would go out more often, just to show off


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2018)

Outstanding Roger! Thanks for the run-down on the finish, you make it sound easy, my couple of attempts at dyeing figured maple were only marginal. as stated above, about the coolest cane I have ever seen..... do you keep them or sell to collectors...?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 9, 2018)

All I can say is outstanding work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 9, 2018)

Beautiful!! Stunning!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 9, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding Roger! Thanks for the run-down on the finish, you make it sound easy, my couple of attempts at dyeing figured maple were only marginal. as stated above, about the coolest cane I have ever seen..... do you keep them or sell to collectors...?


Thank you, I keep them too many hours into them and I enjoy looking at them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2018)

Roger, next time you carve askull, could make a topic on it, with lots of process pictures? I would love to see how you make em, start to finish....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Mar 20, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful! LOVE this cane.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 23, 2018)

Outstanding


----------



## David Hill (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow!
Great carving and wood, finish— all of it!


----------



## bill schwegler (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow- really nice work.


----------



## stephen45710 (Jan 25, 2021)

Excellent carving and great dye and finishing job on that nice piece of maple.


----------

